# Stalking



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone else have a silly V. who likes to stalk them? Ellie started out stalking her best playmate down our long driveway when she was around 9 months old. She had always stalked squirrels and such, but not other dogs. The other owner and I died laughing every time it happened. Her normally spastic English Springer would lie down at the end of the drive with the funniest look on his face while Ellie ever so slowly and carefully hunted her prey. Eventually, when she got close, one or the other would pounce and then they would be off.

In the last few months, Ellie has started stalking me at night whenever I come back into a room. She only does it to me. She walks so carefully and incredibly slowly you cannot hear her nails on the hardwood floor. I started stalking her back, so I am sure it is pretty funny to watch. When she gets face to face with me, she turns her head, nuzzles up or puts her head under my chin. Not sure what possessed her to ever do any of this, but it is awful cute ;D.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout likes to stalk and point at our two cats and my sister's dachshund mix. The dog takes it as an opportunity to play a game of chase and the cats use this rare moment of calm to rub up against her legs or slink away to safety.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Wanna talk stalkers? ;D Stalking is like a daily thing for us...bunnies, birds, each other... everything! They even stalk-walk anticipating something to happen  Goofs... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZapQaeWc50

My two sillies


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Love the video!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I used to stalk Cash, I'd walk towards him really slow and get as close as I could and then I'd flinch and he'd be off into the crazy zoomies. 

I stalked Penny - once... 

She was in the living room and I came around the corner and when I saw her I started walking towards her slowly. She watched me for a couple of seconds and then she tucked her tail, ran as far away from me as she could and then started barking. Poor thing - I scared the bejesus out of her. 

FLgatorgirl - we're going to need to see a video of you two stalking each other


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Isaac had a rottweiler girlfriend he liked to stalk, she unfortunately moved not long ago. If she was in the dog park, the moment we come in the park he will get into a point, she will freeze as well. They would slowly start to stalk each other until they come close, then would break down in full blown play for the next hour - hour and a half. All other dog owners will watch fascinated.

Also he stalks at home all the time and loves when we stalk him.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

These are such funny little red dogs. I love the stalking and I think my husband is jealous Ellie does not stalk him too! We need to shoot video, particularly when I get down on all fours to stalk her back ;D. 

Something else silly she started doing recently is using me as a squeegee whenever she is wet. She squeezes through my legs very slowly one or two times until most of the water is on me. If I am sitting down, she just dips under my legs and squeezes through until my shorts are soaking wet! 

This dog has given us a lot of heartache with her behavioral problems, but we have also never smiled and laughed so much.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Ha-ha. Isaac also likes to wipe out his eye boogers on me every morning


----------



## itanya (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my! I am so happy that I found this thread! I have a 9 week old baby, named Rufio... He has been a bit lazy all day today, and all of a sudden, when I called him, he starts to very slowly, inch by inch, move his little paws towards me! I was so taken aback, that I did not move or say anything! I had no idea what was happening and was terrified that he was in pain. He had a determined look on his face, and with high slow steps made it over to me - then took off running around the living room!

Usually he runs full speed, so I was terrified that something was wrong. I was so happy to find this thread, and the video! That looks just like what he was doing under the dining room table! I am glad to know that he is doing something that is not from pain, but he is just playing with me 

Thank you!


----------

